# New IPB 16' coming to the Mississippi Gulf Coast (red fish hunter)



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: New IPB 16'' coming to the Mississippi Gulf Coast (red fish hunter)*

A 16" boat? That's pretty small.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: New IPB 16'' coming to the Mississippi Gulf Coast (red fish hunter)*

I like the 48' front deck on the 16" boat.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: New IPB 16'' coming to the Mississippi Gulf Coast (red fish hunter)*



> A 16" boat? That's pretty small.


Yea but it has a HUGE 48' foot deck to make up for it's length.


----------



## boat123 (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: New IPB 16'' coming to the Mississippi Gulf Coast (red fish hunter)*

Congrats! Looking forward to the build pics.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: New IPB 16'' coming to the Mississippi Gulf Coast (red fish hunter)*



> Congrats! Looking forward to the build pics.


Thanks Man. Gonna be a great boat


The Gulf Coast


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

isnt this forum great!!! not only can u learn about boats and talk about angling. but relax for one second....... and BAM! u get a grammar lesson. is there anything this forum doesn't do? 

Anyway,  Congradulations Brah !


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> isnt this forum great!!! not only can u learn about boats and talk about angling. but relax for one second....... and BAM! u get a grammar lesson. is there anything this forum doesn't do?
> 
> Anyway,  Congradulations Brah !


Thanks bra

Yes a few posters in this thread had their lunch money stolen daily. 

Hahahhahaahhah

Thanks kids for pointing out my mistake, now back to being perfect. 

The Gulf Coast


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Just welcoming you to the micro skiff family. No bullying intended.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Just welcoming you to the micro skiff family. No bullying intended.


Thanks man

I was not bullied. Trust me

The Gulf Coast


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

Baystyat, congrads man i just picked up my IBP front and rear deck, ice blue deck, white hull. clean as can be, let me know what your going to do for power, i plan on two stroke yami between a 30 and 50 tiller. I'm interested to see what other god options are. post pics.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Baystyat, congrads man i just picked up my IBP front and rear deck, ice blue deck, white hull. clean as can be, let me know what your going to do for power, i plan on two stroke yami between a 30 and 50 tiller. I'm interested to see what other god options are. post pics.


Hey bro I pm'd you. 

I got a 2007 50 Yamaha 2 smoke. 

Gonna fly on the marsh

The Gulf Coast


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

Im not too far from you over here in tallahassee, fishing more or less the same territory, sawgrass marshes........i was thinking the same thing i also wanted to pair that up with an electric Atlas mini jacker for those low tide winter days..........


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Im not too far from you over here in tallahassee, fishing more or less the same territory, sawgrass marshes........i was thinking the same thing i also wanted to pair that up with an electric Atlas mini jacker for those low tide winter days..........


Text or email pics of your boat. I am anxious to see it.


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

pm me your number. i got a few on my phone.


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

sent um


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Great looking boat bro


----------



## TC (Feb 15, 2011)

> Im not too far from you over here in tallahassee, fishing more or less the same territory, sawgrass marshes........i was thinking the same thing i also wanted to pair that up with an electric Atlas mini jacker for those low tide winter days..........


I seriously doubt you need a JP. I had an IPB center console with a 40hp Yami 4 stroke. With trim tabs and a 4 blade prop I ran super skinny.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> > Im not too far from you over here in tallahassee, fishing more or less the same territory, sawgrass marshes........i was thinking the same thing i also wanted to pair that up with an electric Atlas mini jacker for those low tide winter days..........
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt you need a JP. I had an IPB center console with a 40hp Yami 4 stroke. With trim tabs and a 4 blade prop I ran super skinny.


Top cat

You have any pics to post?


----------



## TC (Feb 15, 2011)

> > > Im not too far from you over here in tallahassee, fishing more or less the same territory, sawgrass marshes........i was thinking the same thing i also wanted to pair that up with an electric Atlas mini jacker for those low tide winter days..........
> >
> >
> > I seriously doubt you need a JP. I had an IPB center console with a 40hp Yami 4 stroke. With trim tabs and a 4 blade prop I ran super skinny.
> ...


This was my listing in classified. Boat is sold. 
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1337546877/0#0


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

what did you think of your IBP, what conditions did you use it for, red fishing? beach? i plan on doing a little of everything, the only reason i was thinking of a jack plate was because up here on a low tide winter day the water just goes missing, sometimes it can be 12 inches deep for a few miles.......


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> > > > Im not too far from you over here in tallahassee, fishing more or less the same territory, sawgrass marshes........i was thinking the same thing i also wanted to pair that up with an electric Atlas mini jacker for those low tide winter days..........
> > >
> > >
> > > I seriously doubt you need a JP. I had an IPB center console with a 40hp Yami 4 stroke. With trim tabs and a 4 blade prop I ran super skinny.
> ...


Man that was a nice setup

How big was your extended front deck?

Also what size and company is that steering wheel?


----------



## TC (Feb 15, 2011)

> what did you think of your IBP, what conditions did you use it for, red fishing? beach? i plan on doing a little of everything, the only reason i was thinking of a jack plate was because up here on a low tide winter day the water just goes missing, sometimes it can be 12 inches deep for a few miles.......


You can run all day in less than 12". With tabs and a prop with good grip it's less than 10", I'm sure. Getting up... you just need a good pothole. 

PM sent.


----------



## TC (Feb 15, 2011)

> > > > > Im not too far from you over here in tallahassee, fishing more or less the same territory, sawgrass marshes........i was thinking the same thing i also wanted to pair that up with an electric Atlas mini jacker for those low tide winter days..........
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > I seriously doubt you need a JP. I had an IPB center console with a 40hp Yami 4 stroke. With trim tabs and a 4 blade prop I ran super skinny.
> ...


I had the extended front deck. Don't know the dimesion but it was the largest of the two offered. (I wouldn't have wanted the smaller deck.)

I don't know the mfg or specs of the wheel. I'm sure Brad knows. 

I used the boat for hunting Reds in Tampa Bay. I had many successful negative low tide trips last winter. It is a skinny skiff. Not a beach boat. 

PM sent.


----------



## laflyfish (Aug 29, 2010)

I have the same boat with a 50 Yamaha two smoke great boat for the marsh.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> I have the same boat with a 50 Yamaha two smoke great boat for the marsh.


I sent you a pm


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

getting under construction


Front deck









rear deck









Hull Color










Went with the Ankona Console










skin coat 










Liner


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Top Side



















Hull


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

looking good bud, have you decided on power?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> looking good bud, have you decided on power?


Yes sir, I have a mint condition 2007 50 2 stroke. 15 hours on motor


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

ready for AWLGRIP


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

son of a gun how did you find that?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

got the motor for $1,700 

guy needed cash


i got lucky


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

you just blew my mind. im trying the same thing but with a tiller, and i didnt want to buy one without then add the tiller becasue the tiller cost around 500, which is crazy. i was looking at a 40 honda tiller but i dont know......


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice skiff, Im diggin that hull color!


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

> got the motor for $1,700
> 
> guy needed cash
> 
> ...


Holy shit. I'd buy 10 at that price


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Yea, got it from Mobile. Guy bought it so his son could fish for UAB 

Son fished with his friend so dad sold it. 

I got lucky


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Nice skiff, Im diggin that hull color!


Thanks man, got the color from Lowes.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

AWLGRIP Matterhorn White



















Top side with AWLGRIP


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I got the boat home 









Console Rigged










Smart tabs installed


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

THAT thing IS CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> THAT thing IS CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN!


Thanks bra. Trying to be real simplistic with everything.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Boat is for sale also


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Dsmethie (May 8, 2011)

Very nice skiff. It's good to see IPB is alive and making a great skiff again.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Yes its been a long and awesome experience building my first boat. Looking forward to dong it again. 

I learned allot


----------

